# Mouse Genetics Calculator



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingFlex2.ht ... gora,A;A;A^y;;@L;H;Red;;1,A;A;A^vy;;@Y;D;;;1,A;A;A;;@7;H;@7;W;1,A;A;a^t;;Tan;H;@21;;1,A;A;a;;@B;R;;;1,A;A;a^e;;Extreme%[email protected];R;;;1,A;B;B;;;D;;W;1,A;B;b;;@H;R;;;1,A;C;c;;@N;H;pew;;1,A;C;C;;;D;;W;1,A;C;c^ch;;@C;H;@Sed;;1,A;C;c^e;;@E;H;bew;;1,A;C;c^h;;@Z;H;Himi;;1,A;D;D;;;D;;W;1,A;D;d;;@10;R;;;1,A;P;P;;;D;;W;1,A;P;p;;Redeye;R;;;1,A;W;W;;@16;H;Variegated;E2;1,A;W;W^sh;;Banded;D;;;1,A;W;w;;;R;;W;1,A;S;S;;;D;;W;1,A;S;s;;@Pted;R;;;1,A;Mo;Mobr;S;@16;H;@Q;;1,A;Mo;Moto;S;@16;H;Tortoise;;1,A;Mo;Mo;S;;R;;W;1,A;Sa;Sa;;;D;;W,A;Sa;sa;;@13;R,A;Go;Go;;;D;;W,A;Go;go;;Longhair;R,C;EC;;@16;@16,C;EC;;@26;@26,C;RP;@21;;[email protected],C;RP;@7;@21;[email protected],C;RP;@36;@27;Himilayan,C;RP1;@22;@49,C;RP;@49;@37;@W%20re,C;@50;@22;@F,C;RP;@30;@33;@52,C;RP;@30;@27;Stone,C;@50;@22;@53,C;RP;@53;@37;@51%20re,C;RP;@36;@30;Burmese,C;@50;@22;@54,C;RP;@33;@27;Bone,C;@50;@22;@55,C;RP;@55;@37;@51%20re,C;RP;@36;@33;@[email protected]@E,C;@50;@22;@56,C;RP;@22;@35;@J%[email protected]%[email protected],C;RP;@22;@29;@K,C;@50;@22;@32,C;@50;@27;@22,C;@50;@22;@25,C;@50;@22;@10,C;RP;@7;@37;Argente,C;RP;@7;@25;@O,C;RP;@22;@37;Dove,C;RP;@25;@10;@I,C;RP;@61;@10;@63%[email protected],C;RP;@25;@37;Champagne,C;RP;@10;@37;@S,C;RP;@63;@37;@V,C;RP;@17;@37;Fawn,C;RP;@19;@37;@67,C;@50;@48;@29,C;RP;@19;@63;Creme,C;RP;@19;@66;@68%20re,C;RP;@17;@63;@68,C;RP;@17;@66;@68%20re,C;RP;@7;@29;@30%[email protected],C;RP;@7;@56;@51,C;RP;@19;@49;@51%20re,C;RP;@17;@49;@51%20re,C;RP;@19;@55;@68,C;RP;@17;@55;@68,C;RP;@17;@52;@51,C;RP;@19;@52;@51,C;RP;@19;@54;@51,C;RP;@17;@54;@51,C;RP;@17;@53;@51,C;RP;@19;@53;@51,C;RP;@19;@32;@51,C;RP;@17;@32;@51,C;RP;@19;@35;@51%20re,C;RP;@17;@35;@51%20re,C;RP;@17;@29;@68,C;RP;@19;@29;@68,C;@50;@[email protected];@51,C;RP;@7;@52;@30%[email protected],C;@50;@21;@52;Fox,C;@50;@21;@55;@70,C;@50;@21;@32;@70,C;@50;@21;@53;@70,C;@50;@21;@35;@70,C;@50;@21;@49;@70,C;@50;@21;@54;@70,C;RP;@21;@59;@BFox,C;@50;@27;@21,C;@50;@21;@51,C;RP;@32;@63;Smoke


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

Copy and paste entire link..I know it's hella long :/
It's the only mouse genetic calculator I've ever come across! It's not too bad..


----------

